# Lacquer Sand and Sealer under Pro Classic



## Johndrew (Dec 16, 2012)

I went to Sherwin Williams to get advice on painting poplar with MDF pannel

He recommended using Lacquer Sand and Sealer with Sherwin Williams Pro classic on top.


These are new doors and wanting a white.

What would you recommend?


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Depends? Are you spraying them? The lacquer undercoater must be sprayed, but cleans with lacquer thinner. You can find a WB undercoater that will be as good, sanding and sealing wise. PC is a tricky product if you have not sprayed before, especially the second coat. Solo would be my choice or Superpaint semi.


----------



## Johndrew (Dec 16, 2012)

Water Base undercoat. Are you talking about Zinsser water base primer. Some had recommended Zinsser Oil base because of the MDF. The MDF would not abosorb the water from the water if Oil based is used. Who makes SOLO and Superpaint?


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

MikeCalifornia said:


> Depends? Are you spraying them? The lacquer undercoater must be sprayed, but cleans with lacquer thinner. You can find a WB undercoater that will be as good, sanding and sealing wise. PC is a tricky product if you have not sprayed before, especially the second coat. Solo would be my choice or Superpaint semi.



PC is a great product. It is a little tricky though. Not so tricky that you shpuld use Super Paint. 

Super doesn't "block" as well as PC.


----------



## Johndrew (Dec 16, 2012)

I have a Graco Max 7 and also a HVLP with the cup on top with 1.5 and 2.0 tips which I used to paint my car but it only holds about a pint of paint. Would either of those work to spray the Lacquer?


----------



## Johndrew (Dec 16, 2012)

PC is that Pro Classic


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

Johndrew said:


> PC is that Pro Classic


Yes.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

epretot said:


> PC is a great product. It is a little tricky though. Not so tricky that you shpuld use Super Paint.
> 
> Super doesn't "block" as well as PC.


Blocking? Its doors, they don't touch the returns. Superpaint SG is an awesome product for a newbie to use. Finish is smooth and easy to spray.

JohnDrew: Since you went to SW we are talking SW products. No I would not use anything Zinsser. I like Coverstain, but why use a solvent if you don't have to and Bullseye sucks, too gummy and hard to sand. No, SW should have an acrylic undercoater that pros use, just ask. Out west we have Hydrolac.


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

MikeCalifornia said:


> Blocking? Its doors, they don't touch the returns. Superpaint SG is an awesome product for a newbie to use. Finish is smooth and easy to spray.
> 
> JohnDrew: Since you went to SW we are talking SW products. No I would not use anything Zinsser. I like Coverstain, but why use a solvent if you don't have to and Bullseye sucks, too gummy and hard to sand. No, SW should have an acrylic undercoater that pros use, just ask. Out west we have Hydrolac.


His Other post from earlier said they were cabinet doors. http://www.painttalk.com/f2/paint-mdf-cabinets-28673/ If they are "overlay" doors, blocking is important.

Regardless, PC isn't difficult to spray. I have sprayed these products for years. I think PC is easier to spray.

When brushing I prefer SP.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Gotcha, did not see another post, thought he meant entry doors?


----------



## Johndrew (Dec 16, 2012)

I got the SW ProMar White Lacquer Undercoater B44 WT1

and the Pro Classic (PC)

I read where they thinned PC with 15% FlowTrol and 10% Denatured Alcohol.

Is that a good thinning method?


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

Johndrew said:


> I got the SW ProMar White Lacquer Undercoater B44 WT1
> 
> and the Pro Classic (PC)
> 
> ...


Where did you read that? Sounds like a wood working magazine. 

I think you should spray a test area before thinning or attempting to spray the actual doors with an airless. I like spraying PC straight out of the can. However, there are instances when thinning is needed. I suppose that is required with the HVLP. I can't really help you there. 

I use an airless.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

No reason to thin at all with airless. PC is just right the way it is. 

I don't see how putting DN alcohol in latex paint could ever be a good idea.


----------



## Toolnut (Nov 23, 2012)

Thinning PC more than very little is a bad idea and floral makes it worse. PC has it's own levelers in it, that is what makes it work. Over thinning and especially Flotrol will (guess I should say can) really affect those levelers. . This is easy to do because if you overwork it (also easy to do) you can feel it stiffening up on you so it's natural to thin. For brush put it on pull it once leave it alone and let the levelers work.


----------



## Johndrew (Dec 16, 2012)

i agee with the additives. Companies want there product to work to the satisfaction of the customer. 

IF additives are needed to improve their product, they would add it in. That being said, they may choose to keep the cost down on cheaper paints and not add some additives,but expensive paint would probably have everything they know of to produce a perfect finish.


----------

